# Roll Call!



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

We are like 7 posts away from 5000 posts in this forum. The last month or 2 have been a resurgence in this board, and I'd like to thank all of the posters for making it happen. 

I'd like to make this thread a Warriors Fan Roll Call, where you can just state your fav player etc. Don't worry, I'll rep you and give you 100 points for your time/efforts. :biggrin: 

*Name:* halfbreed
*From:* san jose, california
*Warriors Fan Since:* Antawn, Arenas, Hughes days. 
*Favorite Players (current):* Jason Richardson, Baron Davis, Mickael Pietrus, Bobby Jackson, Mike Bibby, Gilbert Arenas
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Mitch Richmond, Chris Webber, Bobby Jackson
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* I saw them a few years ago in person beat the Lakers in the Arena, which was a good time.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* Feel free to make any suggestions.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: dk1115
From: san francisco, california
Warriors Fan Since: Joe Smith Draft
Favorite Players (current): Richardson, Lebron James, Baron Davis
Favorite Players (all-time): Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen, Dennis Rodman
Favorite Warrior Moment: Jim Barnett, commentator, reciting the quadratic formula during a game
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: I don't really know, I like it the way it is.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name*: Lanteri
*From:* Bristol, Connecticut
*Warriors Fan Since:* Technically not a fan. But I watch a whole lot of Warriors games after my Celtics games are over. 
Favorite Players (current): Favorite Warrior...Jason Richardson, Favorite Players: Paul Pierce, Gary Payton, and Eric Williams
Favorite Players (all-time): Larry Bird, Michael Jordan 
Favorite Warrior Moment: Dunleavy goin ballistic on the ref, gettin tossed, and throwin his jersey into the stands, where the fan that caught it, put it on. :biggrin: 
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: Just keep doing what your doing. You've done a great job so far.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* DwyaneWade4MVP
*From:* Feldkirch / Austria
*Warriors Fan Since:* Baron Davis - AllStar break 
*Favorite Players (current):* Dwyane Wade, Baron Davis, J.R. Smith, Gilbert Arenas
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Dwyane Wade, J.R. Smith 
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* Gilbert Arenas off the floor alley-oop which was play of the year in 2000 or 2001
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* You are doing good right now!

halfbreed, you don't have to give me those 100uCash points, it's ok, but I would like you instead to please do the roll call in the hornets forum, thanks!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* bruindre 
*From:* born and raised by The Bay...now reside in SoCal
*Warriors Fan Since:* i learned to watch basketball
*Favorite Players (current):* Kevin Garnett, Baron Davis
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Rick Barry, Tim Hardaway, Chris Mullin
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* May 2, 1989--my first Warriors game, seeing them upset the Utah Jazz in the 1st round of the '89 playoffs.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* None...you're doing great, man.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* D5
*From:* San Franisco, California
*Warriors Fan Since:* 2000-2001 Season 
*Favorite Players (current):* Jason Richardson, Mickael Pietrus, Baron Davis, Tim Duncan, Amare Stoudemire, Allen Iverson
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Magic Johnson, Allen Iverson, Tim Duncan
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* Our current win streak
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* You've done a great job resurrecting the board.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* Bret
*From:* San Jose, California
*Warriors Fan Since:* Towards the end of J-Rich and Arenas' rookie year. The trio of J-Rich, Gilbert and Antwan made me a fan.
*Favorite Players (current):* Jason Richardson
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Michael Jordan
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* When J-Rich dropped 40 against the Kings during his rookie year. 18 made field goals, nearly all jumpers. Had me rolling on the floor in happiness.


----------



## Warriors Redux (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* Warriors Redux
From: West San Jose, California
*Warriors Fan Since:* 87/88 Season
*Favorite Players (current):* Troy Murphy, Mike Dunleavy, Baron Davis, Jason Richardson
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Tim Hardaway, Moses Malone, Julius Erving, Chris Mullin
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* 91/92 season I was at the last game of the year... Tim Hardaway crossed over (his signature killer cross-over) Gary Peyton leading to an easy layup. I was in 16th row on the aisle behind that basket... I jumped into the aisle and was pumping my cast (broken wrist). Later that day all the Warriors signed my cast at a fundraiser for the Lithuanian Olympic team. Anyway... they showed that replay on SportsCenter over and over since we were playing the Sonics in the first round of the playoffs... with me and my cast in the background.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: *I just got here... don't know yet.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: B Dizzle
From: Feldkirch, Austria
Warriors Fan Since: the arrival of BD 
Favorite Players (current): Baron Davis, Ray Allen, Gilbert Arenas; 
Favorite Players (all-time): Magic, Penny Hardaway
Favorite Warrior Moment: the win against the suns a few days ago!
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: it has become a great forum, we just need to keep up the good work!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* LuckyAC
*From:* Berkeley, California
*Warriors Fan Since:* Been my second team since Sprewell days 
*Favorite Players (current):* Andrei Kirilenko, Yao Ming, Baron Davis, Vince Carter, Zarko Caparkaba
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Karl Malone, John Stockton
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* Probably beating the Suns this year
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* Nothing comes to mind. Activity will rise as the Warriors do.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*From:* Emeryville, California
*Warriors Fan Since:* 01/02, after I moved here to Easy Bay. 
*Favorite Players (current):* Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson, Tim Duncan. JRich is close to making the list.
*Favorite Players (all-time):* MJ, Kevin Johnson, JKidd.
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* None yet.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* Hmmm...


----------



## StillBozBallin (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: Still Boz Ballin
From: Santa Rosa, CALI
Warriors Fan Since: I was a wee lad and Run TMC
Favorite Players (current): Baron, JRich, LeBron, Iverson, Gilbert Arenas, Reggie Miller
Favorite Players (All TIme): MJ, Tim Hardaway, Reggie, Larry Johnson
Favorite Warrior Moment: CWebb reverse dunk on Barkley. **** him and Don Nelson! (That dunk was still tight as a MF though)
I just joined so I got no suggestions


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* DUKG, real name is Ilir. 
*From:* Lincoln, NE, pretty soon to be (hopefully) Seattle. Originally from Kosovo.
*Warriors Fan Since:* Since I became a Kings fan back in 1999 when I came to USA.
*Favorite Players (current):* Bibby, Peja, Kobe, BDiddy, KenyonMartin, Vladi (sonics) and then the whole kings team :biggrin:
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Chris Webber, MJ, Kukoc.
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* The last couple of games when they started beating everyone left and right. :yes:
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* Start new topics daily. And keep doing a great job. :greatjob:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: Chris Rice
From: Indiana
Warriors Fan Since: I saw a game where Davis, Pietrus, and J-Rich were all making great plays
Favorite Players (current): Baron Davis, James Jones, Jamaal Tinsley, JR Smith, Tony Allen, Dwyane Wade
Favorite Players (all-time): Tracy McGrady, Reggie Miller
Favorite Warrior Moment: The game I described above
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: I haven't checked out the forum enough to make a valid suggestion

I'll probably start posting occasionally here some time during the season. I'd only seen probably two Warriors game this past season, so I can't really say much about them.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* AussieWarriorFan!
*From:* Australia
*Warriors Fan Since:* The start of the 04/05 season.
*Favorite Players (current):* BOGUT!!!!! Zarko, Biedrins, Skita, Chandler, Milicic, Okafor and a few others!
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Haven't followed the NBA long enough, although i hear some fellow named Jordan had a bit of game in him! :banana: 
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* When we acquired Davis!
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* Make me a mod! :banana:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

*Name:* kdub
*From:* san jose, california + berkeley, california
*Warriors Fan Since:* Jason Richardson + Antawn Jamison + Gilbert Arenas era... rebirthed with the coming of Baron Davis
*Favorite Players (current):* Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Jason Richardson, Mickael Pietrus, Amare Stoudamire, Ike Diogu
*Favorite Players (all-time):* Vince Carter
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* Got to shoot hoops with Thunder, and had a Warriors Yearbook/Season Preview signed by 2 of the Warriors dance squad.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* How about some game get togethers? I know quite a bit of us live in the bay area... the Oakland Arena is only a BART ride away!


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: GJ
From: Indiana
Warriors Fan Since: 2004
Favorite Players (current): JO, whole Pacers team
Favorite Warrior Moment: when they got Baron Davis
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:Get new threads daily


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*

Name: Ethan
From: Indiana
Warriors Fan Since: 2004
Favorite Players (current): Pacers, Cavs. Lebron, JO
Favorite Warrior Moment: when they got Baron Davis
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:I havent been here long enough to know


----------



## WarriorDan (Nov 5, 2005)

*Name: * WarriorDan
*From:* originally Missouri...now San Jose
*Warriors Fan Since:* The World B. Free/Bernard King era
*Favorite Players (current): * Jason Richardson, Baron Davis, Ben Wallace
*Favorite Players (all-time):*Al Attles, Bernard King, Rick Mahorn, Larry Smith, Mario Elie
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* When they drafted Jason Richardson, a fellow Michigan State alum. My favorite team drafting a player from my school....
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: *Don't know. Just got here.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Warriors Forum: 5000 Post Milestone! Roll Call!*



StillBozBallin said:


> Name: Still Boz Ballin
> From: Santa Rosa, CALI
> Warriors Fan Since: I was a wee lad and Run TMC
> Favorite Players (current): Baron, JRich, LeBron, Iverson, Gilbert Arenas, Reggie Miller
> ...


I remember that one. The whole arena was hyped up like it wasn't even funny. I think CWebb faced him up at baseline then drove the hoop and dunked on the other side. I also remember the crowd buzzing when Webber brought the ball up like a point-forward.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

dave blunkett
ocean parkway NYC
20 years
grant hill /baron davis /gary payton
same
baron`s jam on kg when he was with the hornets


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

*Name:* The_sandstorm
*From:* san jose, california, going to college in the OC soCal
*Warriors Fan Since*: Run TMC. i think i was 6 or 7. second grade
*Favorite Players (current):* J-Rich, B. Davis, Murph, Starbury, Carter, Wade, TJ Ford, T-Mac, Yao, Amare, Skip/Alston, Franchise, AK-47, AI, Dirk...these were the ones off the top of my head. i know i forgot some
*Favorite Players (all-time):* all time=retired right? Run TMC, oscar robertson, magic, sarunas, drexler, hakeem olajuwon, Bird, jimmy chitwood and of course the best Air.
*Favorite Warrior Moment:* J-Rich at every Slam Dunk contest. so proud. and my first warrior game when they played the sonics at the newly erected San Jose Arena back in the day.
*Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum:* i don't know how the forums work, but it looks fine to me. i don't get what points are and such. i joined this way back when i lived in dorms, and since then i had a broken computer so i forgot about this site. it looks improved in these 3 years.


----------



## Yisun (Nov 25, 2005)

Name: Yisun
From: Mongolia
Warriors Fan Since: They wore that ugly jersey with the lightning bolt coming out of the W.
Favorite Players (current): Baron, J-Rich, Adonal Foyle
Favorite Players (all-time): Tim Hardaway, Sarunas Marciulionis, Manute Bol
Favorite Warrior Moment: Fish winning the game against the Bucks in OT with his three.
Suggestions to Improve Warriors Forum: Yes.


----------

